# iTunes - U.S. Account



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I know there's been a thread on this already, just can't seem to find it.

Someone has said that it's easy to set up a U.S. iTunes account. For the life of me, I can't figure it out ... every time I try, it asks for a Credit Card with a U.S. address. 

So ... help me out - I'm clearly dense on this one - how can I set up a U.S. account so that I can get the U.S. shows and movies even though I live in Canada?

Rob


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Buy a US gift card on eBay or somewhere else. Go into iTMS US and click Redeem and it'll let you create a new account based on the gift card.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

CaptainCode said:


> Buy a US gift card on eBay or somewhere else. Go into iTMS US and click Redeem and it'll let you create a new account based on the gift card.


That's how I did it to play with iTunes movie rentals. Just get a gift card, and click Redeem. 

I created an Apple ID with a US address. 
US movie rentals and TV shows are fun!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I set my address as 1 Infinite Loop CA lol


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

BikerRob said:


> ...how can I set up a U.S. account so that I can get the U.S. shows and movies even though I live in Canada?





> iTunes Store
> TERMS OF SERVICE
> 
> 10. Territory. The Service is available only in the United States. You agree not to use or attempt to use the Service from outside of the available territory, and that Apple may use technologies to verify your compliance.


Hey, I'm just sayin'...



D'oh!    I thought how-to discussions about circumventing terms of service and copyrights and such, were frowned upon on ehMac, then the Mayor pulls a...


ehMax said:


> That's how I did it to play with iTunes movie rentals. Just get a gift card, and click Redeem.
> 
> I created an Apple ID with a US address.
> US movie rentals and TV shows are fun!


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

The Mayor likes me ... that's why! 

Besides, we're just pissing on the CRTC, which should allow us to have American content anyway!

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

This might sound stupid, but does this mess with any existing AppleTV set up I already have? For example, will my AppleTV still feed off the movies in my iTunes library (all handbrake'd from my DVDs), regardless of which account/iTMS I'm currently using? 

Sorry, for some reason, this just isn't clicking with me - I'm guessing it's not a problem whatsoever?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Hey, I'm just sayin'...


Please notice the term "available territory" in the legalese you quoted. It says that the service is AVAILABLE in the United States, but that we can use it in the "available territory."

If I look out the windows on the south side of my building, I can see the US from there. Until a court says different, that's "available territory" to me, since all I have to do is paddle a boat a few miles.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

ZRXer said:


> This might sound stupid, but does this mess with any existing AppleTV set up I already have? For example, will my AppleTV still feed off the movies in my iTunes library (all handbrake'd from my DVDs), regardless of which account/iTMS I'm currently using?
> 
> Sorry, for some reason, this just isn't clicking with me - I'm guessing it's not a problem whatsoever?


No it works fine. I have both Canadian and US accounts. The account is independent of the actual iTunes library on your system. Just remember the user name and password for each account and you can switch back and forth. You are only logging in to the store. Anything you purchase from either store will end up in the same library file. The only thing you need to realize is that stuff purchased from the US store requires different authentication information than stuff purchased in the Canadian store. If you share your library with other systems they will need to know both authentications as well.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> Hey, I'm just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh!    I thought how-to discussions about circumventing terms of service and copyrights and such, were frowned upon on ehMac, then the Mayor pulls a...


I got the gift card when I was in Florida and set it up from Florida.  

I find it hard to feel guilty for spending money on content instead of pirating it


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay, I'm frustrated.

I bought a U.S. gift card off ebay, went to the US iTunes store, clicked Redeem ... I enter the card number ... it asks me for my account info, I select "new account" ... I enter a U.S. address and ignore "payment option" (which only gives Visa, Mastercard, AMX, Discovery, Paypal), and it wont let me go further. It requires me to put in a payment option, even though I had entered the gift card info earlier.

If I do try entering credit card info (or using my PayPal account) it tells me I can't use them from a U.S. address.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

UPDATE:

I just tried using my mac email address (which I only had during my six month trial) and suddenly it adds the option to select "none" under payment.

Now it worked and I'm up and running with U.S. Account.

Weird


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I find it hard to feel guilty for spending money on content instead of pirating it


Isn't that kinda like saying, "I robbed the convenience store but I didn't use a gun."...


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

rgray said:


> Isn't that kinda like saying, "I robbed the convenience store but I didn't use a gun."...


More like you went into a liquor store with a fake ID and paid for booze under age.


----------



## Spelling B Wiz (Mar 3, 2008)

BikerRob said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I just tried using my mac email address (which I only had during my six month trial) and suddenly it adds the option to select "none" under payment.
> 
> ...


I just tried this and i got an error that says .mac users already have an account set up. I wonder if it is because your .mac account is expired.


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

Spelling B Wiz said:


> I just tried this and i got an error that says .mac users already have an account set up. I wonder if it is because your .mac account is expired.


Are you using the same email address as with your Canadian account. Because I think you have to use a different email address. I think that may be why BikerBob had the problem he did.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I think the reason my .mac account worked is because I had never used it to set up an iTunes Store account. I do know that after the trial period ends, the account stays alive (I use the same account for my iChat, even though I don't have a .mac account)

Not sure WHY it worked, but it did.

Bought my Apple TV yesterday and it's all set up and accessing U.S. material ... It will be nice to utilize!


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

CaptainCode said:


> I set my address as 1 Infinite Loop CA lol


Dude... that's friggin amazing.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

i have purchased a itunes gift card from the us but it will send me to my itunes account i have not gotten the code yet as i puchased on ebay. when i put in the code will it give me the option to set up a new account or will it just redeem on my candian account?


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

You first need to switch to the US iTunes store at the bottom of the home page. You then click Redeem, enter the code, and the set up an account. You will need to use a different email address for your username than used for your Canadian account.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

mirkrim said:


> Dude... that's friggin amazing.


Until his account gets canned. You draw attention to yourself with obvious misinformation. 

That being said, I wonder how many 90210 accounts there are?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i think circumventing it is great b/c maybe it will show the crtc or apple or whomever is delaying the launch of movie rentals/dloads for Canada, that Canadians want and will use this service.

i've watched a few movies from the comfort of my computer desk (don't have an apple tv just yet 

very convenient, good quality, saves on gas going to rogers...


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Worked great just downloaded prison break season three , oh ya.:clap: :heybaby:


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

croatsensation said:


> Worked great just downloaded prison break season three , oh ya.:clap: :heybaby:


I've been wanting Prison Break Season 3 for a looong time now! I've seen it's on iTunes but up to now I thought I'd have to wait till it came in a DVD boxed set. Glad now I can do it another way!


----------



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi,
I just rented a movie and it's on my itunes. When I click on apple tv device and I go to movies to sync with apple tv it wont do it. All the other stuff will, it's just the movie that wont sync. It says "you must be connected to the internet to transfer a movie". I am connected to the internet. 
Can someone help? 
Thanks.


----------

